# Property lawyer in Puglia needed



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello, would anyone please refer a lawyer who you know, in Puglia speaks English or French. My hb and I would like to make a trip before May to sign the paper . I need clear legal advices before signing the Italian documents.

I have been searching online and see some ads but I prefer if you know someone in person. Thank you all your response in advance.


----------

